# XD safety issues



## marcodo

In the search for the Golden "First Gun" certainly I approach the choice with anxious excitement. My search has brought me to the XD9. I notice that althought it ha a grip safety and a trigger safety it has no manual safety. I plan mostly range fun, home defense with rare concealled carry. Does this worry anyone else?...is this a big issue, or is this nothing to worry about. Accidental dischares are a HUGE worry for me (newbie syndrome???)...almost to the point that I may not carry at all (OOOH NOO) Is the Grip/trigger safety enough. As long as I'm asking how does the trigger safety make much of a difference??? Where would this trigger safety make a difference...seems small potatoes to me.


----------



## Shipwreck

Only 1 of my guns has a safety switch. Learn to keep your finger outside of the trigger guard (I have it pointed forward, right below the slide) until U get ready to shoot.

I know some people like a safety - extra security. And, the Glock fanatics spin into a tizzy anytime someone says something about it. Over time, U will get used to it. The gun won't fire if you drop it. But, if U feel better with a manual safety switch, but one w/ it. Look at the FN - 9/Browning Pro 9. I like it better than the XD. It has a manual safety and the FN can be gotten with a stainless slide at a good price.


----------



## propellerhead

I understand your concern. The first time carrying can be nerve wrecking. One response I saw on a message board before went something like this...



> If you're nervous about an accidental discharge while carrying, carry a cocked but unloaded pistol for a week. Bring a notepad with you and write down how many times the gun dry fired by itself.


The XD has a grip safety. It needs a force in the opposite direction of the trigger to defeat it. So even if you somehow manage to stab something through your jeans and holster, and somehow manage to actuate the trigger safety, and somehow manage to pull the trigger, you still need something to push in the opposite direction on grip safety for anything to happen.

Another thing to think about is all those who are carrying a revolver.


----------



## Todd

No matter what gun you have, the best safety you have is attached to your body; your finger. That being said, I echo Shipwreck and say practice keeping your finger outside the trigger guard and have it rest on the frame (like you were pointing your finger at the target). Once you make it a habit and it becomes muscle memory, you should be all set.

Carrying a gun with one in the pipe is a personal preference and something only you can decide whether you want to do or not. I've been carrying my XD-40 for about a year now and always have one in the chamber. I feel it's very safe. Like PH said, it's going to be hard to accidentally depress the grip safety *AND *the trigger safety at the same time.

From the other forums (check out XD Talk) the biggest problems I see in terms of Negligent Discharges (I don't believe in AD's) is either people screwing around with the gun and thinking it's unloaded or failing to clear the chamber and then beginning the field stripping process, which involves puling the trigger. Either way, if you use your other attached safety (your brain) and follow proper safe handling procedures, you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## martial_field

Tens of thousands of leo's carry pistols that have no manual safeties like Glocks and Sigs and do quite well. If you get a single action gun and carry it in cocked and locked mode, you may find yourself checking constantly to make sure the safety hasn't been shifted into the fire position, which would make for a dangerous situation because of the short, crisp trigger pull. If you keep your finger off the trigger except when you intend to shoot, there should be no problem.


----------



## Baldy

The best thing you can do is take your gun and get some training. Many Clubs,Ranges,and NRA Reps hold classes for all different levels of shooting. Join one and it could be some of the best money you ever spent. Then it's all practice after that. Good luck.


----------



## Wheels

*practice*

I carry the xd. It's a very safe gun. Like you I am a newb and I am still not carrying the gun with one in the chamber. But I do keep 2 loaded clips near by!

Keep shooting, keep your gun clean and stay safe.


----------



## psriley

One feature that is often overlooked in terms of safety is trigger uptake, which is specifically designed into some duty-oriented firearms to help prevent unintentional discharges. A stock XD trigger has to travel several mm before engaging the sear. Between trigger uptake and the grip and trigger safeties, it would take a pretty unique set of circumstances to defeat all of those mechanismms simultaneously to cause an unintended discharge, even with a round chambered. In my opinion, at least with XDs, it's far more likely that an unintended discharge would be caused by lack of user training and trigger discipline then lack of safety mechanisms on the gun.


----------



## bangbang

psriley said:


> One feature that is often overlooked in terms of safety is trigger uptake, which is specifically designed into some duty-oriented firearms to help prevent unintentional discharges. A stock XD trigger has to travel several mm before engaging the sear. Between trigger uptake and the grip and trigger safeties, it would take a pretty unique set of circumstances to defeat all of those mechanismms simultaneously to cause an unintended discharge, even with a round chambered. In my opinion, at least with XDs, it's far more likely that an unintended discharge would be caused by lack of user training and trigger discipline then lack of safety mechanisms on the gun.


Does the XD have an internal trigger safety? By that, I mean, can the firing pin move forward without the trigger being pulled?

I know that my Sig has an internal trigger safety which keeps the firing pin from moving unless the trigger is being pulled. Dropping the gun, or hittin the hammer really hard will not discharge the gun (in theory).


----------



## Shipwreck

Pretty much all current firearms have such a safety.


----------



## Revolver

I can't believe that Glock fanatics even deny that there's a manual safety in their pistols. They have it on the trigger and it has to be depressed for every shot. I prefer an option for a manual safety only in a true SA. When it comes to DA, I prefer to go without the use of a manual safety. I also prefer a longer, smoother DA. Not the short spongy trigger of the HS2000 or Glock. Glock and the Croatian HS2000 would actually gain slightly more approval from me if they'd get rid of that safety and clean up the trigger.

The automatic pistols that come to mind that don't have manual safeties are the decock-only pistols. Traditional DA automatic pistols have a manual safety that can be not used safely.

Remember: Glocks have manual safeties. To say otherwise is untrue.


----------



## madmag

I own an XD & also manual safety types. The XD is safe...no problem. I find the issue is just mental. If you get use to the passive safety type, then you are OK. People get shot accidentally with guns that have manual safety as much as the Glock/XD types. Just convince yourself that it is safe to carry an XD and keep your finger off the trigger until you are ready to fire.


----------



## P12

The best internet wisdom I've ever read was this:

"If you don't want the gun to go bang then keep your booger hook off the the bang stick." 

:mrgreen:


----------



## Highside

The XD is as safe as you are, it's not going to just go off in your holster. I will second what most everyone above said.

While Glocks an XDs are great guns and have thier place, it's not the type of trigger I feel comfortable carrying. I carried revolvers for years, and to compare a Glock to a revolver with no safety is two different worlds. Which is why I lean towards autos in DA/SA. A LONG higher effort DA pull on the first shot can really add a margin of safety IF the shooter makes a mistake or disobeys another safe gun handling rule. Notice I specified that the gun was not at fault, but the shooter. I think this is why guns like the Glock and XD often are called "unsafe". Which is really not fair to the gun, it's just that this type of trigger is not nearly as forgiving if YOU (the shooter) screw up.

So I prefer the extra safety of a DA/SA for extra insurance. Now I can't remember the last time I put my finger on the trigger when I didn't intend to shoot, but I also check every gun for a loaded chamber when it comes out of my safe, even the ones I KNOW aren't loaded, and so far I've never been suprised, but I feel better eliminating the chace of a mistake.

I think what it boils down to is what do you shoot better with? The Glock crowd an any ther DAO fan will insist on a consistant trigger pull everytime being necessary, and I suppose for some it is, especially if you are just learning. Personally I LOVE the trigger reset on the Glock as well. But for myself the transition between DA and SA is no big deal, maybe because of my revolver background where I often went SA to DA on two fast shots. So for me the transition isn't an issue and I can double tap plenty accurate that way. In general, I like the SA trigger better than most DAO/Glock triggers. My point being that I don't see any advantage to that type of trigger system, so if I can use a DA/SA better (or at least as good) AND have a gun that's a bit more idiot proof I don't see a downside to having more "safety". BTW- I'm not into manual safeties much either, a decocked double action is the same simplicity as a DAO......just point an shoot.

Please note everyone that this post isn't a "my way is better" rant, just showing a different angle that works as well. The original poster is sounds new to guns and may have not seen this perspective before, which is the one that often leads to some calling other guns not safe. Which isn't true. I would feel safe with an XD.....I just happen to like other triggers better :mrgreen:


----------



## noproblem5671

*XD safety*

I feel it is adequate. The grip safety, safe action trigger, firing pin safety etc... are fine and if you are carrying the trigger should be covered by the holster so there isn't much chance of it getting pulled by accident. Drawing from holster improperly is the highest risk. Just make sure if you carry with any gun that you have a proper draw practiced so that drawing isn't a knee-jerk hap-hazard operation.


----------

